# The strongest beer in the world.



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

First off, let me say I have one of the best friends ever. He gave me my late christmas gift a few weeks ago and I figured I would show it off here. It's the world's strongest beer. It's called Armageddon, it's made in Scotland, and it's 65% abv. Yes, 65%, that's 130 proof... beer. They use a method called freeze fermentation where after it's fermented, they bring the temp down enough to freeze the water, then remove it, rinse and repeat. I'm excited and terrified all at the same time to try it. Needless to say, I'll be rounding up a few buddies when I crack it open.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

The tricky part about freeze distilling is its easy the first couple times but once you start getting towards a higher proof they have to freeze at colder temperatures to make it work. Kinda sucks they don't have a swing top so you can drink it in more than one sitting though. Either way still a very cool present. I remember when Sink The Bismarck came out, now they've gone 20% higher than that, just crazy.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Freeze "fermentation" is cheating, as far as I'm concerned. I consider it just another form of distillation. I still can't wait to try the Tactical Nuclear Penguin that a friend of mine has stashed, though. 

I have Utopias 2009, 2011 and 2012. They're intense, to say the least.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

While I agree in a way it's cheating.... Brewers yeast could never handle that high of an abv. 

I'd be willing to bet the older the Utopias gets the smoother and better it is. Crazy big beers like that usually mellow out quite nicely with a few years aging.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Wow! Try drinking a 6'er of that! :faint:


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

My step-daughter and her dad run a beer distributorship and the strongest beer I ever got from them was Tröegs Mad Elf that comes out around Christmas. That's only 11%, and tastes horrible.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I've had plenty of belgians that run anywhere from 9-14% and even some barley wines that run higher. I've heard that it tastes like a strong belgian and you can't really tell that it's 65%... which I suppose is a good thing.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I want!


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

I would love pics and a review when the top is popped on that baby.


----------



## fenlon (Jan 23, 2013)

phinz said:


> I still can't wait to try the Tactical Nuclear Penguin that a friend of mine has stashed.


They have a few bottles of Tactical Nuclear Penguin at my local bottle shop, but I haven't been able to convince myself that $96 for 12oz is a good ida. Came close a few times, but still no. I don't believe BrewDog racks (freezes) their beers and they still manage some insane ABV. I think these are their top 3 (copy and paste):

Tactical Nuclear Penguin (32% ABV) - at the time, the strongest beer ever produced in a competition with German brewer Schorschbräu
Sink The Bismarck! (41% ABV) - at the time, the strongest beer ever produced. A quadruple IPA
The End of History (55% ABV) - the beer formerly known as "the world's strongest beer". Only 12 bottles released and packaged inside stuffed squirrels and stoats


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

fenlon said:


> They have a few bottles of Tactical Nuclear Penguin at my local bottle shop, but I haven't been able to convince myself that $96 for 12oz is a good ida. Came close a few times, but still no. I don't believe BrewDog racks (freezes) their beers and they still manage some insane ABV. I think these are their top 3 (copy and paste):
> 
> Tactical Nuclear Penguin (32% ABV) - at the time, the strongest beer ever produced in a competition with German brewer Schorschbräu
> Sink The Bismarck! (41% ABV) - at the time, the strongest beer ever produced. A quadruple IPA
> The End of History (55% ABV) - the beer formerly known as "the world's strongest beer". Only 12 bottles released and packaged inside stuffed squirrels and stoats


Brewdog does freeze their beers. Natural fermentation tends to kill the yeast after it hits about 29%.

Does your bottle shop ship? I'd maybe be interested in ordering a Tactical Nuclear Penguin (and maybe some other bottles) from them.


----------



## fenlon (Jan 23, 2013)

Scott 
You are right. They do rack. Old article, but pretty funny. World's Strongest Beer: BrewDog's Alcohol Heads to U.S. - TIME

I don't think the store ships, but I will ask next time I stop by.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I drank something once aged in Bourbon barrels it was like 20% ABV and i thought that was too much lol!!!!!!


----------



## fenlon (Jan 23, 2013)

phinz said:


> Brewdog does freeze their beers. Natural fermentation tends to kill the yeast after it hits about 29%.
> 
> Does your bottle shop ship? I'd maybe be interested in ordering a Tactical Nuclear Penguin (and maybe some other bottles) from them.


Went by earlier today. Looks like they are all out of the Penguin.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

fenlon said:


> Went by earlier today. Looks like they are all out of the Penguin.


Bummer.


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

That is one intimidating looking beer. I thought the Fin du Monde was strong enough for a beer. 

That would be a leveller for certain.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Got a couple to add to the cellar.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I feel at that point It's almost a backwards production scotch... Instead of distilling off the alcohol leaving the mash and water, you're freezing out the water and leaving the mash and alcohol.. 
Just my side. I'm all about the Utopias, though.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Lol.. Brewmeister has a beer called black cock. Haha


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

KcJason1 said:


> Lol.. Brewmeister has a beer called black cock. Haha


That's interesting... going around to friends "oh hey have you ever tried black cock?........ it is a beer"


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

ejewell said:


> That's interesting... going around to friends "oh hey have you ever tried black cock?........ it is a beer"


I have a rum called Big Black Dick.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I tend to lose interest in beers after 9-10%. The typical sweetness that comes along with high alcohol isn't my cup of tea. Don't get me wrong though I'd love to try that armagagedon or anything extremely high. I've never had anything above 11% or so.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Try a DFH Palo Santo or Worldwide Stout. 15%+ and not a lot of residual sugar.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I love a good stout. Oatmeal and chocolate. mmm.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Drank one of my Armageddons. Meh. It wasn't bad, per se, but it wasn't good. Tasted like wood.

I just managed to snag three bottles of Tactical Nuclear Penguin and a bottle of Sink the Bismarck. Can't wait to get into them.


----------

